# Found this 64 Lime at Kratefest



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 19, 2017)

Not the nicest paint but original paint. The seat has been recovered.
I will change out the seat and do a little clean up but that is it.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2017)

These early polo seat Stingrays are getting harder to find in any condition, nice pickup Dan.


----------



## hashbrown (Jun 19, 2017)

I love it. I gotta have some crust on my bikes. ... sounds cheesy but I love the character of some wear and tear. It just shows they're more experienced. [emoji6]


----------



## stoney (Jun 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 484190 These early polo seat Stingrays are getting harder to find in any condition, nice pickup Dan.




Agreed, When you find one buy them as long as the price equals condition. Toasty or mint.


----------



## vastingray (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations Dan Finally got an early bike  your gonna be hooked now lol


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice survivor Dan


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks !!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 26, 2017)

Now that I have one early Stingray I must have more. The hunt continues.............


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> Now that I have one early Stingray I must have more. The hunt continues.............




That's how it goes. Back in the late 80's early 90's when I lived in upstate N.Y. there wasn't a nice Krate or 60's Stingray between Maine and  Maryland that was too far away. If it was for sale and I new about it, I was on the road.


----------

